# ... social & networking groups



## Lya (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!

I'm new in DU, and it's really getting bored ... i was wondering if there are any social club or networking group which i could join... i mean a place where i could meet new people and make friends.

Thx


----------



## omarhammad (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey
You will need to check on dubizzeldotcom
And dig deeper on the web


----------



## omarhammad (Nov 9, 2011)

Try this yallabananadotcom


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ummm I thought these were sites where you could buy things, get special offers, look for flats and so on. Try Social Circles, InterNations - they may be what you are looking for. Plus there's a group from the forum that have a page on Face Book for meeting up on a Thursday night. I think it's called Thursday Night Drinks. If you search on here, you will find a link to it.


----------



## Lya (Nov 7, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Ummm I thought these were sites where you could buy things, get special offers, look for flats and so on. Try Social Circles, InterNations - they may be what you are looking for. Plus there's a group from the forum that have a page on Face Book for meeting up on a Thursday night. I think it's called Thursday Night Drinks. If you search on here, you will find a link to it.


Thx Dear... will search on the forum. Enjoy ur weekend!


----------



## ayoung28 (Mar 27, 2012)

What about networking groups for mothers with young children?


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Lya said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> I'm new in DU, and it's really getting bored ... i was wondering if there are any social club or networking group which i could join... i mean a place where i could meet new people and make friends.
> 
> Thx


You could check out the site Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup where you can several interest groups which you can join based on your area of interest.


----------

